# Golf R Anti-Rattle Clips on Tiguan?



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Curious if anyone has tried installing the Caliper Anti-Rattle Clips/Springs from a Golf R to the stock Tiguan calipers? 

Cheers!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m also curious, even though when it’s time for brakes looking to do an entire swap of the calipers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

I know the calipers are a straight swap. 
I think the factory tig calipers aren’t the correct shape though (different casting). Curious as I’m planning to enamel mine black...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m also curious, even though when it’s time for brakes looking to do an entire swap of the calipers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also want to eventually swap em but concerned about the warranty repercussions of swapping the entire assembly. 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Preppy said:


> I know the calipers are a straight swap.
> I think the factory tig calipers aren’t the correct shape though (different casting). Curious as I’m planning to enamel mine black...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes sense! Are you going to DIY? Planning on doing mine Yellow in a couple weeks. 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

HappyTiggy said:


> I also want to eventually swap em but concerned about the warranty repercussions of swapping the entire assembly.
> 
> 2019 Highline R Line


It would be the same as if you went with a 3rd party manufacturer for upgraded brake calipers. That’s not going to void your warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I've done the Golf R Caliper swap on my car and its a direct fit (you could even use the same brake pads). This anti rattle clip from the OP looks like something from an older model and doubt it would fit our generation. There's no holes in our Tig calipers either for the Golf R plate from a mk7 to fit so only option is to swap out the calipers. I'll bet you can find used cheap, a lot of guys swapped for aftermarket brakes. I went with TTS calipers on my Golf R so I used the OEM on the Tig.


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> I've done the Golf R Caliper swap on my car and its a direct fit (you could even use the same brake pads). This anti rattle clip from the OP looks like something from an older model and doubt it would fit our generation. There's no holes in our Tig calipers either for the Golf R plate from a mk7 to fit so only option is to swap out the calipers. I'll bet you can find used cheap, a lot of guys swapped for aftermarket brakes. I went with TTS calipers on my Golf R so I used the OEM on the Tig.


Saw your post on the swap! It's what sort of inspired this, hmm... guess I will start the hunt for a used set.

Cheers!

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## G1RTHQU8K3 (May 6, 2021)

mattchatr said:


> I've done the Golf R Caliper swap on my car and its a direct fit (you could even use the same brake pads). This anti rattle clip from the OP looks like something from an older model and doubt it would fit our generation. There's no holes in our Tig calipers either for the Golf R plate from a mk7 to fit so only option is to swap out the calipers. I'll bet you can find used cheap, a lot of guys swapped for aftermarket brakes. I went with TTS calipers on my Golf R so I used the OEM on the Tig.


Hey, I'm a little late to the party on this but my brother is looking to upgrade his 2019 Golf R with Porsche calipers. Says he'd give me his OEM ones.
You say they're a direct swap? Sounds too good to be true lol. Notice a difference?

I've got a 2019 Tiguan Highline R-Line.

Thanks.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

G1RTHQU8K3 said:


> Hey, I'm a little late to the party on this but my brother is looking to upgrade his 2019 Golf R with Porsche calipers. Says he'd give me his OEM ones.
> You say they're a direct swap? Sounds too good to be true lol. Notice a difference?
> 
> I've got a 2019 Tiguan Highline R-Line.
> ...


They are the exact same size as the Tiguan, period. Only difference is the R emblem plate. Its not an anti-rattle plate either, thats from older golf's. its just a plate. I swapped because I had them, for no other reason than looks and could do the work myself, including bleeding, etc. Same pads, same aftermarket options, same rotor options, its an MQB car. That being said, they're black and have the R logo so it looks cool....that alone was worth it to me. Anything you see as real upgrade options for the Golf will fit this car, you're only limited by size of wheels and offset (and even that isn't a problem as I believe we have a little more room on the Tiguan for offset, and definitely more wheel room as the overall wheel diameter is larger than the golf so you could probably stick the big 10pot brembo's from the Audi RS models on this puppy (you would need to upgrade the master cylinder at that point, but pretty much direct bolt on otherwise).


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Or just do something like a BBK from Neuspeed, APR, or one that is made for the MK7.5 Golf R. I went Neuspeed BBK 370mm front and will be swapping to Neuspeed 350mm with golf r rear.


----------



## G1RTHQU8K3 (May 6, 2021)

mattchatr said:


> They are the exact same size as the Tiguan, period. Only difference is the R emblem plate. Its not an anti-rattle plate either, thats from older golf's. its just a plate. I swapped because I had them, for no other reason than looks and could do the work myself, including bleeding, etc. Same pads, same aftermarket options, same rotor options, its an MQB car. That being said, they're black and have the R logo so it looks cool....that alone was worth it to me. Anything you see as real upgrade options for the Golf will fit this car, you're only limited by size of wheels and offset (and even that isn't a problem as I believe we have a little more room on the Tiguan for offset, and definitely more wheel room as the overall wheel diameter is larger than the golf so you could probably stick the big 10pot brembo's from the Audi RS models on this puppy (you would need to upgrade the master cylinder at that point, but pretty much direct bolt on otherwise).


Lol fair enough. So the only benefit is the cosmetics (which other than the plate is void because I’ve painted my calipers black already).

I appreciate the response.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

HappyTiggy said:


> Makes sense! Are you going to DIY? Planning on doing mine Yellow in a couple weeks.
> 
> 2019 Highline R Line


Hey sorry, missed this. How did it turn out?
I ended up using gloss black G2, way better than the usual corroded mess.

Wow, just realized that I've been posting here for 20 years.


----------

